# Is my betta ok?



## jmusicman (Jan 28, 2011)

I just got my betta about 2 days ago from a petco. I put him in a half gallon tank with some gravel and a live plant. He only stays either at the bottom or at the top of the water (mostly at the top corner) and rarely swims around even if he has a good amount of room to swim. He also does not flare even if I put a mirror in front of him. He eats just fine; I feed him 2 pellets a day. The temperature of my tank is about 70˚F. I don't see any fin tears or significant spots. Is this normal behavior for a new betta?. I was also wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of betta he is. He was labelled delta tail but i don't think he is. 

Thanks!


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

He might be getting settled. Do consider that 70* is pretty chilly. Bettas are a tropical fish and usually the recommendation is high 70s.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah...his fins look like they may be clamped...i think thats an indication that hes too cold...also 2 pellets could potentially be not enough...maybe try 4? it really depends on the betta and what theyll eat without bloating. My Marbles eats 4-6 a day. 

Also, while a half gallon is okay if you take SUPER good care of it, its highly recommended that you get at least 1 gallon, and optimal that you get 2.5 or higher. Mine is in a 1gal with a filter...hes okay and a happy little fish, but he looks cramped and I want to get him a 2.5. Larger tanks make them generally happier fish =)

EDIT: also if that is indeed a male (im no good at sexing)...he looks like a plakat, though he could still me delta i believe...two separate things.


----------



## Adika (Jan 28, 2011)

*Possibly delta betta..*


----------



## jmusicman (Jan 28, 2011)

I will try to increase the temparature some by putting him in a warmer spot in the house. so u guys dont think its a disease i should treat? should i just give him some time and let him be for a few days?


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

WOOO that one big Betta! ^.^ BUt yah his slow activity is deffonetly related to the fact of the water being only 70 when it should be a steady 78 with a small heater. Oh and remember in eny bowl smaller then 2 gallons its best to do 100% water changes with declorinated water that is of equal temp every other day to maintain poisinous ammonia.


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

I would get him a gallon bowl at least. They have them at Walmart for 5 dollars!  Also his water is probably on the cooler side. Before I put a heater in my tank, I put mine under a little lamp in my room and it kept him a few degrees warmer... not to mention he enjoyed staring at the light.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah I dont have a heater for my boy, but its pretty warm in my room and he has a tanklight during the day that probly boosts it a few degrees. Im so glad you came here to ask though! such an awesome thing to do, researching about your little guy. You seem to be an awesome owner! Good luck!


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Fyi constanty changeing tempratures is not good for him and can cause him problems as he gets older witch hes already showing by being so inactive. A steady temprature is required by a heater only. Turning on and off lamps and raising and lowering room tempratures are not the way to keep him comfy and is only gunna make things worse for you and him. Heel much apreciate it and thank you a bunch for it, trust me!


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like you have the marina betta kit...
i have/had one of those, but i only use it for measuring water now, or acclimating.
it's way too small, that evil kit killed my first betta (if he wasnt already sick when i got him)

when he was in there he just sat in the corner/ at the bottom too
evil evil evil marina betta kit.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

It looks like he as fin rot


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

wow he is sooo cute, I love him

He may have fin rot

I would suggest getting a kritter keeper for him--I recommend a the 2.5 gallon size ( maybe 12 dollars at petsmart or petco) and a heater, you would only need to change the water maybe twice a week then.
In a half gallon he will need daily water changes and the water needs to be the same temperature when you change it (a thermometer will help) or he could go into shock or worse. I got a glass thermometer for my tank at walmart for two bucks.
Proper water quality will help him out great deal especially if he has fin rot

He's soooo cute!! Love him


----------



## BunnyHime (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah I think he has fin rot too :\








If you don't treat it, it will keep eating up his fins then to his body. Try some aquarium salt and frequent water changes, also try to feed him nutritious foods!

Credit to this site for the pic: betta-fish-fin-rot


----------



## jmusicman (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey guys!

Thanks for all your replies. This is a really great site. I wasn't expecting that many and that quick to get replies. There's a lot of cool people here. I'll definitely consider getting a bigger tank, a heater, and a filter. But yea, I put Castle in a warmer spot. It's about 76˚ on where he is. He is happily swimming now and opening his fins. He also follows my finger when I run it across his tank. I started feeding him 4 Aqueon Betta pellets, too. Here's a couple of his pics:


Flare








Feeding Time! 









Oh BTW, what are your guys'/gals' thoughts on brine shrimp as treats? Are they good? If so, how much of it could be fed?


----------



## jmusicman (Jan 28, 2011)

Oops. Wrong 1st Pic. Here it is.. 

Flare!!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow he looks a lot better than before! He looks so cute when he flares  . I am almost positive he is a plakat. 

As far as the fit rot, are you doing anything to treat it?


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

oh hes such a pretty boy! glad he seems to be doing better =)


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

is he part dragon? what are the purpley light scales on him..too cute. I want him!

Are you doing anything to treat the possible fin rot?
Daily Waterchanges are essential to help it get better if that's what is going on, and there are some other things you can do to treat it such as aquarium salt 1 tsp per gallon and more..


----------



## jmusicman (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if he really has fin rot. His fins look full to me, especially now that he opens them up almost all the time even if he's not flaring. I do complete water changes every other day. 

I'm still not sure what type he is. He looks like a plakat.. =)

Is live brine shrimp good for bettas?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## Atolon (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it might be the temperature. Try getting a heater for him. I had my first betta in a 1/2 gallon unheated tank, and he wouldn't swim either, and I noticed the temperature was low.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

See what happens when he "warms up" to you. I wouldn't treat for fin rot at this point. Keep him warm, frequent water changes (using product of your choice), and careful observation are what I would do at this point. He is Purty...


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow... it looks like that could just be his coloring, not fin rot. Hard to tell in a picture, but if it is, that's so pretty. I normally don't like plakats AT ALL, but he is pretty!


----------



## jmusicman (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't stop taking pictures of him. lol


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well he is beautiful!


----------



## BunnyHime (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome pics of your betta XD, he looks much better now. 
Your betta in the first post pics had his fins all clamped up, but now that it spread apart, he's handsome!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow the difference is amazing! I'm so glad that he's doing well, you can really see how beautiful his fins and coloring are now that he's feeling better!


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

He looks better and better with every picture! I'm so glad you were able to give him a good home.


----------

